# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  lernen

## Gast

-----ich habe kein eigenes Material, will jetzt aber auf einem Board ben, welches ich ausgeliehen bekommen.

Ich wei das es ein Freeride Board ist, und ein Volumen von 103 Liter hat. Ich wiege 60 kg und wenn ich draufstehe habe ich kaum gleichgewicht und das Board geht einbisschen unter Wasser.

Ist es sinnvoll auf diesem Brett zu ben? Ich mchte mir kein so teures Board kaufen und einen anderen der mir das leihen wrde kenne ich auch nicht.

bis dann

----------


## Morphois

sinnvoll? ich wrd sagen wenn du auf keinen fall ein anderes brett bekommen kannst mit dem da am anfang leichter tust ist es sicherlich sinnvoll - windsurfen is immer sinnvoll ;)

aloha
bernhard

----------


## Max01

Es kommt natrlich da drauf an wie gut du surfen kannst.
Es wre am besten immer das passende brett fr sein knnen zu haben, aber das geht ja leider nicht.
Ich hatte so nen 160liter ding nach dem grundkurs gehabt. Dann hat mir irgendjemand eingeredet mir ein brett unter 100 l. zu kaufen und mir den Mistral Score85V empfohlen.
Auf der boot fr 1000DM gekauft und direkt im nchsten urlaub ausprobiert. Der totale reinfall, schotstart mit dem kleinen ding und 1m kabelwelle ging nicht, wasserstart hatte ich nur mal gesehen.
Jetzt nach 2 Jahren fahre ich mit dem brett super gut.

Was ist das denn fr ein brett???

----------


## Gast

War gestern nochmal drauen. 
Auf dem Board kann ich ohne Segel einigermaen stehen, kippe zwar nach einer Welle um aber sonst kann ich mein Gleichgewicht halten.
Ich hatte ein 4,5qm Segel von NP, ich kann es kaum aus dem Wasser ziehen, da ich nur auf dem Board kippel und wenn ich es mal komlett rausgezogen habe dann falle ich wieder nach hinten ins Wasser. 

Er hat auch ein 3,5qm, mit dem hab ich aber noch nicht versucht.

Glaubt ihr das ich das mit gutem Willen auf diesem Board lernen kann?
Welches Segel ist besser 3,5 oder 4,5 qm?

HILFE 

FarAway

----------


## Max01

Hast du es schon mal mit einem wasserstart probiert?
Es kommt auf den wind an welches segel du benutzen solltest. Es muss so viel zug haben damit es dich aus dem wasserziehen kann!!

----------


## Gast

Ich bin anfnger!!!
Ich bin noch nie richtig gefahren und dann soll ich ein Wasserstart machen? Ich glaube nicht das ich das packe. Ich gehe auf's Wasser wenn nicht so viel Wind herrscht und denke, dass der mich gar nicht rausziehen kann. Naja, ich kann es ja mal probieren.

Kann ich mein Segel berhaupt an dieser Leihne hochziehen, ich meine auf einem 103l Board und das mit 60 Kg?

FarAway

----------


## Max01

Eigentlich kann das ein anfnger garnicht!!

----------


## Gast

:) OH mein Gott :) :( :)

" Eigentlich kann das ein anfnger garnicht!! "

mmm... was meinst du damit?
Was kann ein anfanger gar nicht?

Bitte ich brauche Tipps, ich will endlich auf dem Board fahren.

Und nicht nur Segel raufziehen, segel oben und ich im Wasser. Das kann ich nmlich schon.

Was ist mit dem Beachstart? Oder sonstigem, etwas was nicht so wackelig ist wie Startschot.

Danke

----------


## Max01

Da gigt es nur den wasser- und den beachstart, das musst du halt ben!!!
Fr den Schothornstart bei welle und auf kleinem brett fehlt die die routine und brettbalance, sonst wrdest du ja nicht mit nem 100 liter brett ins wasser fallen. :-):-):-)

----------


## Gast

NA, das kann ja heiter werden.
Ab wann kann mich ein 3,5qm Segel aus dem Wasser ziehen?
Ab wann ein 4,5 qm Segel?

Ciaomissimo

----------


## Max01

Am leichtesten bei keinem wind(dann wird das segel nicht ins wasser gedrckt),aber wenn du das dann oben hast fllst du sofort wieder ins wasser weil du keinen segeldruck hast.
nen 3.5er bei 5-6 Bft und nen 4.5er bei 4-5 Bft fr einen anfnger.

----------


## Gast

Hi ich habe auch einen Lehrgang hinter mir, mit diesen boards auf den man spazieren gehn kann und bin jetzt umgestiegen auf ein 135l Board was ich mir an der Schule gekauft hab. Es hat zwar 
ein paar Tage gedauert aber jetzt ist alles cool.Bei nur 103l
und 60Kg ich meine ich wei ja nicht wie schwer das board und Segel und so ist aber so wenig Volumen, ich wei nicht es wre
wahrscheinlich besser wrdest du dir eins mit mehr ausleihen.
Was das kaufen angeht ich habe mein board undein neues Segel fr 75DM bei einer Surfschule gekauft also einfach mal suchen.
Viel glck :7

----------


## Gast

ich meine, dass du einfach ein greres Brett brauchst!
Ein 103l Brett ist fr einen Anfnger mit 60 kg total ungeeignet!!!!!!! Du wirst nie ein Erfolgserlebnis haben und dein Brett bald in die Ecke stellen! 

PS: Wenn du noch nicht einmal auf dem Brett stehen kannst, dann kannst du den Wasserstart bzw. Beachstart total vergessen!!!! Du hast ja berhaupt noch kein Brettgefhl gehabt; du weit wahrscheinlich auch nicht wie man das Brett im Wasser schwimmend ausrichtet.


Wastl

----------


## Gast

Versuch es mal auf einem kleinen See ohne Wellen bei leichtem Wind (vielleicht geht es dann mit der Balance einfacher).

Gru
Daniel

----------


## Thorsten

richtig. ich surfe seit 10 jahren und fahre ein 100 liter-board... kann den wasserstart und sobald es nicht genug wind hat und ich das segel rausziehen muss wird das auch kippelig.
du brauchst unbedingt ein greres board!!!

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

NA toll,
bei dem 103 l Board habe ich ja einen berschu von ca. 30 kg.
Wie wre es mit einem Board wo ich ein berschu von 50 kg?

CIAo

----------


## Thorsten

50 liter berschussvolumen wren schon besser.
noch besser wre ein board um die 150 liter.

aloha :7

http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Gast

EIn Board mit 80 l berschu? Naja, bekomme ich aber nicht angeboten.

Ich knnte jetzt ein Board mit 115 Litern fr billig Geld kriegen. 
Knnte ich darauf dann ein Schotstart machen?

Ab wieviel Litern berschu kann ein Anfnger eigendlich diesen Start machen?

Brauche dringend Antworten auf diese 2 Fragen, mu ich wirklich wissen,

ich danke Euch

Faraway

----------


## Thorsten

so genau kann man das nicht sagen.
aber zum surfen lernen ist ein board mit viel volumen sicherlich gut.
du solltest einen anfngerkurs an einer surfschule machen und wenn du die basissachen kannst, wirst du dich auf einem 115l-board vielleicht zurechtfinden.
auf so einem board die ersten versuche zu machen, ist absoluter schwachsinn.

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Felix

Du KANNST mit gutem willen auf dem board lernen, keine frage.ist alles ne sache der einstellung und vor allem der motivation und des selbstvertrauens. es ist sicher schwierig und dauert lnger als auf einem "idealbrett", ich wrde aber trotzdem auf deinem board weitermachen. was du so beschrieben hast sind alles typische anfngerfehler, die nicht unbedingt nur was mit dem brett zu tun haben, sondern bewegungen sind, die sich der krper erst mal antrainieren muss. ohne watertime keine fortschritte. sei nicht pissig, wenn du nach einer stunde noch keine 50 meter fhrst, sondern probiers noch 2 stunden lnger. is wie fahrradfahren. und wenn du irgendwann besser bist und weisst, wo du hin willst (surferisch), DANN kaufst du dir fr mehr geld dein idealbrett. da hast du sicher lnger von gut, als wenn du dir jetzt so ein kippstabiles badewunder zulegst und schon nach einer saison keine lust mehr auf die trge schssel hast. 

gruss, felix

----------


## Felix

das sehe ich absolut NICHT so. vielleicht habt ihr vergessen, wieviel 60 kilo wirklich sind? mein erstes board war ein bic electric rock mit 102 litern, und der war eigentlich berhaupt nicht so kippelig. klar habe ich vorher erste "gehversuche" auf einem grsseren board gemacht, aber dennoch ist der bic trotz "nur" 102 litern ein gutmtiges brett. und darauf kommt es in erster linie an. wenn du dir eine kompromisslose rennziege mit 130 litern unterschnallst ist die im zweifelsfall viel schwieriger zu fahren. daher solltes du dir mal dein brett genau angucken und von einem (erfahrenen) freund beurteilen lassen, ob es einen gutmtigen fahrstil oder wirklich einen bockigen, kippeligen hat. mit einer 102 liter custom-made-waveflunder aus den 80er jahren wirst du wirklich kein bein an land bekommen, mit einem rundlichen, pummeligen, stabilen slalomboard kannst du sicher weiter ben. ist nicht nur eine sache des "berschussvolumens". ausserdem finde ich kommentare wie "brauchst gar nicht weiterben, wenn du nicht mal auf dem brett stehen kannst" ziemlich unangebracht in dieser rubrik. 

gruss, felix

----------


## Thorsten

naja, der fahrstil hat eigentlich nichts zu sagen...
solange man noch nicht im gleiten ist, fhrt so ziemlich alles geradeaus.
und 100 liter finde ich sehr, sehr wenig.
ich wiege so ca. 65 kg und fahre ein 100 liter-board. und wenn der wind mal weg ist, braucht es schon ziemlich bung, nicht reinzufallen!!!

aloha,
thorsten :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Thorsten

deine motivation wrde ich gerne mal kennenlernen!!!
wenn das brett schon etwas unter wasser ist, sobald man draufsteht ist das fr einen, der noch nie vorher gesurft ist alle andere als gut...

klar, man kann es probieren, aber es wird entweder nie klappen, oder erst nach einer ewigkeit, die man nur stress hatte.

loose hngen!

aloha :7


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## landradde

Als erstes: Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren auch totale Frusterlebnisse mit meinem 120 lieter Board. War am Gardasee bei ca 2-3 Bft. und dann die ganzen Wellen von den Booten...Horror! Zwei Wochen spter am Ijselmeer, den Beachstart in 2 Tagen gelernt, am 4ten Tag im Gleiten, paar Monate spter Powerhalse und mittlerweile bastel ich am Willy Skipper! Und die Moral von der Geschicht: Im Stehrevier lernst du schnell, im Tiefen nicht!

Zweitens: Wenn man etwas Talent hat und leicht ist, kann man auch auf 115 lieter Boards lernen! Mein Kumpel (schtze auch so 60 kg) hat auf meinem F2 Air 265 surfen gelernt und gleitet mittlerweile mit seinem eigenen F2 Axxis im Trapetz bern Teich und kann auch bald die Powerhsalse (natrlich alles im Stehrevier gelernt!)

----------


## Thorsten

ja, zwischen 115 litern und 100 litern liegen aber WELTEN!!!

aloha


http://www.goiter.de

----------


## Unregistriert

Also, meiner Meinung nach sind 115l immernoch viel zu wenig. Ein solches Board kann man sich mal zulegen wenn man schon ein Gefhl fr Brett und Segel entwickelt hat, aber als absoluter Anfnger.......
Ich denke beim Windsurfen geht es in erster Linie darum Spass zu haben und eine gute Zeit auf dem Wasser zu haben, und mit einem greren Board hast du mit Garantie viel mehr Spass. 
Mein Tipp wre erst mal einen Grundkurs in der Surfschule mitmachen und dann nochmal versuchen auf 115l umzusteigen.

----------


## Der Chrischan

Schau mal auf das Datum der alten Beitrge...

Die sind von 2001, und wenn der gute Max seitdem gut gebt hat, braucht er heute auch keine Surfschule mehr...

 :Big Smile:   :Wink: 



Also:

Packma!


Chrischan

----------

